# My Ar*se needs kicking



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok I am bent over

I used all my daytime internet allotment with a week to go so I am on dialup speed
Must have got confused with time as I have only used 33% of night time allotment
           Can't even bring up photo of "What is it"  Ohhhh Bugger !!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2013)

You have an allotment???


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 29, 2013)

_Never mind Phants we all do things like that, sign of maturity_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm always on dial-up, and have no trouble seeing the WWI pictures...guess I'm lucky! layful:


----------



## GDAD (Oct 30, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Ok I am bent over
> 
> I used all my daytime internet allotment with a week to go so I am on dialup speed
> Must have got confused with time as I have only used 33% of night time allotment
> Can't even bring up photo of "What is it"  Ohhhh Bugger !!!



*OH GHOST WHO WALKS*: WHAT ABOUT aLL THE LITTLE PEOPLE YOU LIVE WITH IN THE FOREST
i THOUGHT ALL YOUR MESSAGES WERE SENT *BY DRUM.*:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 30, 2013)

You're a cruel, cruel man GDAD. :lofl:

How much data allowance do you get Phants?  I used to get by on 2 gigs a month! That was at dial-up speed though. Now I'm on ADSL at 'warp speed' I still only use around 5 gigs a month tops out of an allowance of 50.

I do sympathise though, especially if you're with Optus.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 30, 2013)

Bet you won't let that get by you again.  We learn our lessons the hard way, don't we?  Sorry, but it will be back before you know it.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 30, 2013)

Allotment? Never heard of such a thing. Are you in prison or some sort of institution ?!


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 30, 2013)

I was gonna volunteer to give you the arse kicking you asked for but I was told I'd have to take a number and wait in line.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 30, 2013)

I've done this too.....had my iphone synced to laptop and forgot to turn it all off.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 30, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I was gonna volunteer to give you the arse kicking you asked for but I was told I'd have to take a number and wait in line.



:lofl:


----------



## Katybug (Oct 30, 2013)

When cell phones came out 100 yrs ago, I got an affordable one with only 100 minutes.  I talked too much and ended up with an outlandish bill one month and that's all it took.  Going forward, I had minutes to spare, but what stress it was trying to rush every conversation. Renewal time I bit the bullet and added more minutes.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep, there are certain providers who allow only so much data in a given amount of time.  So much for the wonderful world of connectivity...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 31, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Allotment? Never heard of such a thing. Are you in prison or some sort of institution ?!



Yes.  Australia.  
:lofl:


----------



## terra (Oct 31, 2013)

What's worse than using your "allotment" ?.....  



some nearby neighbour or motorist piggy-backing on your wireless router.     



That's akin to cattle rustling !.... hang 'em I say !


----------



## Phantom (Oct 31, 2013)

I get off peak bonus because I have phone and internet bundled



Yes Optus


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 31, 2013)

terra said:


> What's worse than using your "allotment" ?.....
> 
> 
> some nearby neighbour or motorist piggy-backing on your wireless router.
> ...



Terra, try MAC address filtering in your router setup.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 31, 2013)

I live in the boonies and in order to get decent speed I have to go to satellite service and I pay through the nose for it, they have different plans with different amounts of data, I nearly always run out about a week before my allotted time is up....of course they want me to move up in plans.....


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 26, 2013)

No offense meant to anyone, but why do you acess the internet on your phone only? I have cable internet, have a smart phone, Ipad, and also laptop. No way in the world would I access the internet with just my phone. I remember back in the day, with dial up and people had to pay by the hour. It is 2013, and best to use a computer.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 26, 2013)

_I think you will find that Phantom was talking about his internet usage, pretty sure he doesn't use a mobile for the internet_


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 26, 2013)

Jill, are you saying over in Australia, you all have to pay by the hour to use the internet?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 26, 2013)

_I get 12 GB per month for $30.00 they are usually plans similar to that, or you can get a plan that includes your landine phone also, i have included a list of plans from one company to give you an idea, hope you can read it. Might have to enlarge your font_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

Jill, I get 7Mbps cable service with unlimited bandwidth for $35USD/mn - you guys are a bit expensive, no? 

Of course, I'm in a heavily-populated area of the East coast - you might be out in the country a bit more ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 26, 2013)

Most things are a rip-off here one way or other.  We don't have the infrastructure you have, close but not quite, nor the reasonably even scattering of higher density populations.  It's improving, and prices are coming down a bit but we pay more for most things than you do in the States.  CD prices are scandalous here and then they get the irrits that people pirate them.  The retailers are the real pirates.

I had Phantom's Optus problems until I finally called it quits and went for a bundled option. $70 p/month for 50Gb internet data and phone rental and most calls, that works out a lot cheaper than the 1 lousy Gig for $30 plus 10 bucks a gig for extra data,  and no phone, that Optus were charging for.  It's an ADSL connection that comes in on the phone line but isn't dial up.  It's plenty fast enough for my needs, far better than the Wireless Broadband Optus had which fell to zero Mb/s speed when the kids came out of school because it shared the cell phone towers with them and couldn't cope with the load.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

Heh ... I had wireless a while back and the same thing happened to me - school let out, the kids got on their computers and my speed dropped to almost zero. Weekends were murder as well. Give me a good ol' fashioned hardwire install every time, and no more of those phone-line monstrosities either - pure, sweet, unadulterated cable. 

Man, I'm spoiled ...


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 27, 2013)

I get unlimited access to the internet for one money a month.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 27, 2013)

We're still getting dedicated broadband fibre optic cable laid.  It's been a monumental clusterfuffle of political and private company mismanagement, and overall logistical ineptitude.  It was wielded as a WMD for pollies to bash each other with in the run up to the elections but since that day I haven't heard a single word about it.  

Some small parts of the country have access to it, most of us will wait for as long as 2020 for it if we get it at all.  Better Wireless technology may overtake it before it's even finished and it will be a total waste of billions but hey, life's too short for me to research details on it.

We don't have the population to make it profitably viable nation wide and those who do have it will pay dearly to cover the massive costs of it.

There are only very few users who legitimately need the far higher download speeds cable offer, most of us will only use it to download porn and movies and it's a very high price to pay to accommodate those few. It was proposed and launched as a monument to an egotistical PM who fancied himself as the messiah of the Twitter generation and he saw no problem in draining the coffers with a bribe to cater to them for votes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 27, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ... There are only very few users who legitimately need the far higher download speeds cable offer, most of us will only use it to download porn and movies ...



I always thought of those as being "legitimate needs", but perhaps that's just me ... layful:

Yeah, we've been waiting for fiber optics for years here also. One day a local service rep showed up, gave me one of these and told me it was my new fiber optic Internet connection ...


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, DIW, I had no idea. I take my internet connection for granted, and never realized what it must be like in other countries.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 27, 2013)

Try Westnet bundles

http://www.westnet.com.au/bundles/


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 27, 2013)

RedRibbons said:


> Wow, DIW, I had no idea. I take my internet connection for granted, and never realized what it must be like in other countries.


Me neither, never heard of such a thing. 

I've got wireless now, they put some little gizmo antenna thingy on our roof, for free. And I pay $29.00 a month for the wireless service. I could "bundle" with several different companies, but I like to spread my business around, why makes things easier on myself! Besides if I did it with the cable TV company, their service is always acting up and I don't want that happening with my phone and computer too. 

I already have enough aggravation in my life.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 27, 2013)

...its not only other countries, if you live in the boonies, you cannot get cable, its either dial-up or satellite, I pay $75 per month for satellite and run out of data in about three weeks, service slows way down, I hope we get fiber optic sometime before I die...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't know what the fuss is about, this ADSL connection is as 'instant' as I can discern or need. I don't have problems with it so don't need cable.  It's not exactly smoke signal level here Redribbons.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 28, 2013)

It is expensive in Australia if you go with the only company that guarantees mobile (cellular) comms just about everywhere.  We have landline, two mobiles (cell phones), ADSL 500Gb/month and it averages just over $190.00 a month.  

We won't be changing anytime soon because, when we travel, we need the ability to stay in touch with family and friends.  We also have a mobile broadband modem when travelling and can get remarkable (for Oz) speeds from it, depending on location.  I've seen > 40Mbps download and > 30Mbps upload speeds in a few places wirelessly.

Advances in wireless technology will astound us in the near future.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about, this ADSL connection is as 'instant' as I can discern or need. I don't have problems with it so don't need cable.  It's not exactly smoke signal level here Redribbons.



No, it isn't, but only because they've outlawed smoke as a deadly weapon ... layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh hell! You know about that?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Oh hell! You know about that?



It was the logical next step.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm on the fibre in Coffs Harbour Australia.  At the moment,  I'm on a free trial mode.  A couple of hundred gig per month, plus free voip phone. A couple of days ago it fell over a bit - couldn't connect to the internet at all.  It rectified itself after a couple of hours.  This morning,  it fell over badly - no internet,  no phone for over 8 hours.  I still had the satellite service available,  so scrambled around re-connecting that. I do still have my landline phone available too.  I'll stick with the fibre after the trial has finished because it is so much cheaper than the satellite service.  I'll be saving about $30 per month.  Just keeping my fingers crossed that when I cancel the satellite service, and the landline phone, the fibre will well and truly be able to cope.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

That was a strange little political exercise making it available in Coffs GJo, when it's not connected  directly to anywhere else yet.
A little island of technology as it were. It can only be as good as what it's feeding info from can't it?  (dinosaur here.)

 Interesting to hear it fell on it's face though, supposed to be foolproof wasn't it?  But then if Telstra's running it..... siiiigh.  Interesting it's cheaper than satellite too, any info of actual monthly fee and data allowance?


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 28, 2013)

After the trial,  I will be paying $44.95 per month, for 20 Gig peak time/ 20 Gig off peak time at 25/12 speed,  plus $10 per month for the VOIP phone. (Less the discount my provider gives me for being a faithful and good customer - I get $5 per month off for that.)  The phone calls will cost me 10 cents per call anywhere in Australia,  un-timed.  I have been paying $39.95 per month for satellite, 3 Gig Peak,  13 Gig off peak.  Another $30 per month for the phone, plus the calls are $2.50 for anywhere in Australia for 3 hours.   And yes,  you're right - if I'm downloading from a site in America, the speed is restricted to what the traffic will bear.  Having said that though,  it has been much faster to download a game via the fibre than it was via the satellite service.  The fibre is still in it's early stages yet,  but now it's here,  we have to embrace it - the Telstra copper lines will be pulled in about 12 months.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 29, 2013)

grannyjo said:


> [ Snip ] the Telstra copper lines will be pulled in about 12 months.


Do you mean in *your* area GJ?  As I understand it, most of the Telstra copper ** will be left in place and the fibre will terminate at the local node.

** that has not already been replaced


----------



## Katybug (Nov 29, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Yes.  Australia.
> :lofl:



:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Katybug (Nov 29, 2013)

RedRibbons said:


> I get unlimited access to the internet for one money a month.



I have Time Warner Cable for everything, for those of you familiar with the company.  I have a package deal...unlimited high speed computer access, land line phone with no charge for long distance, and cable TV.  TV being the only way to control your charge, just however many premium stations you prefer. I have none.  I would love to have HBO again, but it's too darned expensive no more than I was watching it.  But I'm forced into far more channels than I want or need.  Not being a big TV fan, but tape something(s) daily and LOVE my DVR.  In order to keep it, you must take the hundreds of additional channels that I never use.:notfair:I won't give that taping feature up 'til I'm in the poor house.  It's way more than I should be paying, but at my age so few things are entertaining.  So I bite a big bullet each month and cut back in other ways.  It's easy to justify because my SIL has me on the family plan for my cell phone, unlimited and long distance, and he picks up the tab, always has.  I love that man!


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 29, 2013)

Bit late in answering Di.  Yep the copper will be pulled in my area in about 12 months - the fibre was installed along all the streets here about June.  Once the fibre goes past your house,  you are no longer permitted to apply for ADSL or even for a new phone - you have to go via the fibre.  The new Federal Government plan will put boxes on street corners with fibre in them, the node,  then the copper wires you have running to your house will take over from there.  Coffs isn't an isolated area - there's quite a few places around the country that have the fibre to the premises already connected - just that they seem to have been randomly picked out of the hat for some reason.  You will still have the choice of wireless if you can get it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Jo, but I still wont pretend to know how it all works.  What I have is good enough for my needs and I'll settle for that as long as I can.  
I just had the thought that I'd better check the set-up where I'm moving to, no idea what internet options they have there, didn't think of it.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 29, 2013)

You just have to check with the NBN rollout plan.  Not real sure where you're intending to move to.  There's so many places that are now on the fibre - all up and down the coastal region here in NSW.  Apart from the couple of glitches I had during the week,  I still think it's a good idea,  and certainly cheaper for me.


----------

